# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Συνδεσμολογία ενισχυτή τηλεόρασης σήματος

## georgz

Καλημέρα, έχω τις δύο συσκευές, ενισχυτής κεραίας στα αριστερά και ενισχυτής ιστού στα δεξιά. Ποια η συνδεσμολογία τους??


2012-07-07 12.03.20.jpg

----------


## plouf

ενισχυτή βάζεις 1 ειτε ιστού ειτε κεντρικό

πιθανόν να είναι ενισχυτής ιστού με το τροφοδοτικό του...
απλά βαζεις τον ιστού στον ιστό και την κεραία στον ιστό και απο κέι στο ΙΝ του τροφοδοτικόυ, απο το ΤιΒι πάει στης τηλεοράσεις

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Aκριβώς  όπως  τα  είπε  ο  χρήστος  το  κουτί  με  το  καλώδιο  είναι  το  τροφοδοτικό  πάει  στο  διαμέρισμα  δίπλα  στη  τηλεόραση  και  το  άλλο  κουτί  στον  ιστό  το  καλώδιο  απο  τη  κεραία  πάει  στο  κουτί  του  ιστού  πιθανόν  θα  γράφει  αntenna  και  απο  και  απο  το  out   φεύγει  ένα  καλώδιο  και  πάει  στο  τροφοδοτικό  σε  μία  απο  τις  τρείς  θέσεις  αυτή  που  δεν  γράφει  tv  οι  άλλες  δύο  ειναι  για  τη  τηλεόραση  γράφουν  tv1  & tv2   (μπορείς να  συνδέσεις  και  δύο  τηλεοράσεις).

----------


## georgz

Οκ ευχαριστώ κάπως ξεκαθάρισαν τα πράγματα τώρα. Στην φωτό είναι το κουτί από τα δεξιά, ο ενισχυτής ιστού, η είσοδος από την κεραία είναι η UHF? Σχετικά με την γείωση στα δεξιά τι κάνω? Λογικά το κουτί δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα από τις καιρικές συνθήκες, θέλω να πω πως είναι αδιάβροχο και δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα έτσι?? 

2012-07-07 23.53.35.jpg

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Ναί  όπως  τα  λές  είναι  ρύθμισε  και  την  απολαβή  λιγάκι  πιο  κάτω  απο  το  τέρμα  να  μην  σου  κάνει  ενδοδιαμόρφωση,    με  τη  γείωση  μην  κάνεις  τίποτα  εκτός  εαν  έχεις  εκεί  κοντά  καμια  παροχή  (γείωσης)  όσο  για  το  κουτί  πάντα  είναι  στεγανά  του  ιστού.

----------


## georgz

Τέλεια! Κάτι τελευταίο οι υποδοχές είναι όλες βιδωτές και του ιστού και της κεραίας. Το κλασσικό μονόκλωνο καλώδιο για την τηλεόραση είναι κουμπωτό. Θα πρέπει να ζητήσω διαφορετικά βύσματα και να τα προσαρμόσω στο μονόκλωνο ή υπάρχει ειδικό καλώδιο?

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Τέλεια! Κάτι τελευταίο οι υποδοχές είναι όλες βιδωτές και του ιστού και της κεραίας. Το κλασσικό μονόκλωνο καλώδιο για την τηλεόραση είναι κουμπωτό. Θα πρέπει να ζητήσω διαφορετικά βύσματα και να τα προσαρμόσω στο μονόκλωνο ή υπάρχει ειδικό καλώδιο?



Oταν λες ''μονοκλωνο'' τι θες να πεις  ?

----------


## georgz

το κλασσικό καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιούμε για το σήμα της τηλεόρασης. 

PER.751746.jpg

----------


## plouf

διάβασε και κανένα ενχειρίδιο ... αυτό που δειχνεις ειναι βύσμα και όχι καλώδιο..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNqJcmslwyM 

έτσι το βάζεις στο καλώδιο ...(τα φις που βλέπω κάτω απο το τροφοδοτικό)

----------


## Nightkeeper

> διάβασε και κανένα ενχειρίδιο ... αυτό που δειχνεις ειναι βύσμα και όχι καλώδιο..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNqJcmslwyM 
> 
> έτσι το βάζεις στο καλώδιο ...(τα φις που βλέπω κάτω απο το τροφοδοτικό)



Καλα,το καλωδιο που εχει για demo ο τυπος ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. . . . .

----------


## takisegio

> Oταν λες ''μονοκλωνο'' τι θες να πεις ?



ομοαξονικο 75Ω

----------


## georgz

Δεν δούλεψε, η συνδεσμολογία που έκανα είναι η εξής: Κεραία -> Ενισχυτής ιστού UHF είσοδος -> ενισχυτής ιστού έξοδος -> είσοδος στην τροφοδοσία και από εκεί στην τηλεόραση. Πριν χωρίς τους ενισχυτές έπιανε ένα κανάλι τώρα τίποτα.

----------


## takisegio

σε ποια πολη εισαι;;τι db ειναι ο ενισχυτης ;;

----------


## georgz

Είμαι σε χωρίο της Χαλκιδικής κοντά στην Νικήτη. Ο ενισχυτής ιστού και το τροφοδοτικό.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> ομοαξονικο 75Ω



Aυτο ναι,μονοκλωνο δεν το λες ομως με τιποτα. . . .

----------

